# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Zërat që u ndëgjuan në Rusi 15 km ndër Tokë

## soKKestreL

Sot me erdhi nje e-mail i till, dhe desha ta bashkkomentojm, nese mundemi ne menyr sa me te drejt .. 

Permbajtja e email :

_Esselamu alejkum we rahmetullah 

Ne kete video me poshte keni nje ndodhi e cila ka ndodhur ketyre diteve, nga ajo qe kemi degjuar se ne Rusi ne nje qytet jane ndegjuar disa ZERA prej nen toke ...dhe me pas tani shkenctaret me te ndegjuar per kete kane marre instumentet te vertetohet se ç'fare eshte duke ndodhur, kete mund ta shikoni dhe me poshte ne kete link qe eshte bere nga nje faqe Gjermane DIEWAHRERELIGION.DE_ 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ectpfus9E-g 


_Kete nga ajo qe sqarohet nga Dijetaret Islam kemi argumente nga Muhamedi s.a.v.s per denimet ne varr qe jane aq te veshtira dhe thuhet qe po te ndegjonte nje britme ndonje prej banorve te tokes ate te varrit do i kishte rene te fikte. 

Por jeta e Varrit eshte GAJB (e fshehur) per ne, mirepo ja keto argumente na vertetojne se denimi i Varrit eshte shume i Veshtire,  e All-llahu na lehtesofte si Kohen para Daljes se Shpirtit, naten e Varrit dhe na lehtesofte Daljen para All-llahut ne Diten e Gjykimit, Amin. 


Eselamu alejkum we rahmetullah_


Qfar mendoni ?

----------


## Tevelizori

masi po mvet se shka mendoj qe po t'kallxoj:
Mendoj qe e ndigova Adolf Hitlerin (2:39) tu sha.

----------


## Apollyon

> Mendoj qe e ndigova Adolf Hitlerin (2:39) tu sha.


Kishte humb ne poker apo ca?

----------


## Tevelizori

vallai bilahi se kuptova per cka e pat veq menja po ma merr qe kur i ka pa rrust far bire tmadhe kan qel ka shku te mikrofuni edhe ja ka nis me i sha ata pi inatit.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## La_Lune

Profeti a.s ka thene: "Kerkoni mbrojtje tek Allahu nga demini i varrit (e ka perseritur 3 here)"

"Ata i nënshtrohen zjarrit mëngjes e mbrëmje, ditën e kijametit (u thuhet engjëjve): “Ithtarët e faraonit futini në dënimin më të rëndë!” (Gafir:46)

----------


## xfiles

Duke marre si te vertete denimin te varrit, te sjellim dy fakte te thjeshta qe hedhin poshte teorine e atij mikut:
1-Thuhet se te tille zera i degjojne vetem kafshet por jo njerezit. Keshtu qe veshtire se keto zera ishin prej njerezve te vdekur perderisa i degjuan edhe njerezit.
2-Njerzit e vdekur nuk kane zera sepse i eshte dekompozuar gurmazi, te pakten nuk mund te leshojne tinguj fizik.
3-A keni degjuar ndonjehere per ndonje njeri te varrosur 15 km nen toke?

Doni me per belulin?

----------


## La_Lune

Ne dy pikat e fundit duhet te te them qe flitet per shpirtin.

Sa per vertetesine e videos nuk jam dot komente sepse se di,prandaj i jam referu argumenteve fetar per fenomenin e denimit te varr.

----------


## xfiles

> Ne dy pikat e fundit duhet te te them qe flitet per shpirtin.
> 
> Sa per vertetesine e videos nuk jam dot komente sepse se di,prandaj i jam referu argumenteve fetar per fenomenin e denimit te varr.


Jashte debatit se a ekziston apo jo denimi ne varr, beson realisht se mund te degjohen zerat? 15 km nen toke?

----------


## La_Lune

Sincerily,per kete duhet te flasi Shkenca e jo une.Pa fakte si kunder a pro nuk di te te pergjigjem.Se a jane a jo zera mendoj se duhet te ishte pikepytja,metrat jane pa rendesi.

----------


## DeuS

> Qfar mendoni ?


Mua me ngjau si Brari...
Edvino-leco-ruso-cakullo-saimiro ...uleriste.
Dhe ne fund mjaulliste...pangoooo

Na paste lene jeten. Rafmet paste.

----------


## Korcar-L1

> Profeti a.s ka thene: "Kerkoni mbrojtje tek Allahu nga demini i varrit (e ka perseritur 3 here)"
> 
> "Ata i nënshtrohen zjarrit mëngjes e mbrëmje, ditën e kijametit (u thuhet engjëjve): Ithtarët e faraonit futini në dënimin më të rëndë! (Gafir:46)


Duhet ta dish qe akoma nuk ka erdhur dita e gjykimit. Nuk ka as ferr e as parajse, te pakten tani per tani. lol

----------


## Sabriu

Ata që i kanë dëgjuar zërat e tillë nuk kan dëgjuar gjë tjetër pos *zërat që dalin  nga një  ambient i gjalle  jetësor i egjinëve!*

Sabri Selmani

----------


## La_Lune

> Duhet ta dish qe akoma nuk ka erdhur dita e gjykimit. Nuk ka as ferr e as parajse, te pakten tani per tani. lol


Je jashte konteksit si fillim,gjoja me e sigurte qe ka me na ardhe nje dite eshte vdekja.

----------


## fisniku-student

Ja disa video te po kesaj qeshtje ,mund ta shikoni edhe vendin ku eshte bere ky experiment dhe poashtu edhe mendimet dhe analizat e xperteve Ruso/Amerikan..








Shumë video ka te kesaj natyre mirpo disa  ,me sa e verejta ,shumica dermuese e tyre kete rast e pershkruajn apo iu drejtohen si Zë i Djallit.

Une per kete rast jam i rezervuar ,perderisa te kete nje konkludim zyrtar.

----------


## SilenT-Killer

No comment. 
Vertet eshte dicka qe kurr se kam ndegju dhe nuk e kisha imagjinates se kesi lloj zerash qe eksistojne :S.
Allahu na ruajt gjithmone e jete.
S.A

----------


## serioz1

Keto zera, vetem kafsheve jua ka lejuar Allahu degjimin e njerezve qe sprovohen ne varr, njerezit nuk mund ti degjojne.
E gjithe universi eshte  krijuar nga Allahu me nej precizitet te madh dhe i derguari i tij eshte Muhamedi, dhe detyra e faktorit njeri ne kete bote eshte te bej vepra te mira, te besoj ne *nje*shmerine e krijuesit, te besoni Kuranin sepse aty jane fjalet e Zotit
Ferri ekziston, kush ka bere vepra te keqija e pret denimi...
Ndersa besimtaret musliman do te jen te shpetuar...

----------


## geezer

mmm interesant shum ishin te frikshme

----------


## AbdylHabib

> Ja disa video te po kesaj qeshtje ,mund ta shikoni edhe vendin ku eshte bere ky experiment dhe poashtu edhe mendimet dhe analizat e xperteve Ruso/Amerikan..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZX07Q...eature=related
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBAkY...eature=related
> 
> Shumë video ka te kesaj natyre mirpo disa  ,me sa e verejta ,shumica dermuese e tyre kete rast e pershkruajn apo iu drejtohen si Zë i Djallit.
> 
> Une per kete rast jam i rezervuar ,perderisa te kete nje konkludim zyrtar.


Mendoi se zerat e degjuar jane :

1.Zerat e urdherave  te egjineve komandues dhene ushtareve te vet per t`i zbatuar ne siperfaqe te tokes kunder njerezve,
2.Zerat e ndeshkimit te egjineve ushtarak nga eproret e tyre per moskryerjen me
sukses te urdherave kunder njerzve.

Mendoi se ata qe kan theksuar se zerat e tille jane te njerzve nuk e kane mbeshtetjen argumentuese kuranore islame.

Edhe nese del ndonje konfirmim zyrtar , kjo nuk do te thot se e shpreh realitetin e sidomos te ato grupe te cilat per interesa te veta mendoin se per te folur ne emer te islamit e kan vetem ata dhe se All-llahu eshte vetem i tyre.

Sido qe te jete, mendoi se mendimi i *Sabri Selmanit* ka baza te mbeshtetura ne islam edhe pse dikujt nuk i pelqen realiteti.  

*Muslimani duhet ta flas te verteten ne emer te All-llahut.*

----------


## Sefedini_PZ

Pajtohem me Sabriun dhe Abdyl Habibin.

Es selamu alejkum we rahmetu Allah!

----------


## celyy

Kjo eshte rren, nuk munden njerzit ti ndegjojn zerat e egjineve.
Kjo eshte nje tallje e rradhes me muslimant. Do te shihni se me von do te dali rren e kulluar.
ajt mirmbetshi

----------

